# Vintage Computer Games



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Following on from adrian's Best 10 Computer Games thread I thought some of you "old time" gamers might be interested in these. I've had a quick browse through my archive of 5 1/4" floppy disks and come up with a few gems from the 1980's. All tested OK under Windows XP. Enjoy









*<<< COLLECTION1 >>>*

This is a 185KB zip file containng five text adventure games:

BRAMINAR (BRAMINAR.COM)

Seek for the Staff of Aviatar and its prime command, whereupon you can challenge the Overlord and battle his armies.

UNDER THE ICE (UNDER.EXE)

It is Thursday, 11th. June 1942, 13:00 Hours. You have been given command of the fleet submarine U.S.S. Helldiver on patrol in the North Atlantic...

QUEST OF KULKULCAN (QUEST.EXE)

You are in the rain forest in the Yucatan Peninsula searching for the fabled lost city of Kulkulcan.

PALACE (PALAD.EXE)

The Sheik of Avarice has taken the rich and wealthy heiress, Penelopy Veryrich, prisoner and is holding her captive in his palace.

GYMNASIUM (GYMAD.EXE)

It's the end of last period at good ol' Central High and you're in the shower having just completed another strenuous P.E. class. Stepping back into the locker room you find that all your clothes have gone and no one is around!

*<<< BEYOND THE TITANIC >>>*

A 114KB zip file containing a big text adventure game from Apogee. You must survive the wreck of the Titanic and find your way home, encountering many perils along the way!

*<<< CAVERNS OF ZOARRE >>>*

A 50KB zip file containing an early graphical dungeon adventure.

*<<< COLLECTION2 >>>*

This is a 152KB zip file containng six graphics/text based arcade/strategy games:

ALLEYCAT (CAT.EXE)

Combine the cursor keys to make the alleycat run left, right, jump up, down or diagonally. Use the trash cans to avoid the dog, jump up onto the fence and through the windows to various other levels! An early classic from IBM.

ARMCHAIR QUARTERBACK (ACQB.EXE)

A part text-based, part graphical American Football game. Highly addictive!

AIR TRAX (AIRTRAX.EXE)

Air Traffic Control simulation. I never got the hang of this!

GLOBAL THERMO-NUCLEAR WAR (GTW.COM)

Mostly text-based, the winner of this darkly comic thermo-nuclear war game is the player who manages to kill the most civillians!

INTERNATIONAL BRIDGE CONTRACTORS

Build bridges and climb corporate ladders. Strangely addictive!

FIRE FIGHTER

Prevent the forest fire from spreading by building fire breaks, dropping water etc. Keep an eye on the wind direction!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I like the cat!







Do you have some old Arcade games, the type of blasting asteroids and enemies and then collect upgrades? They are not made anymore.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Try this one Adrian, it should work.









http://cat.s48.xrea.com/shoot/shoot.html


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

adrian said:


> I like the cat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alleycat's a great game









Yes, I've got some arcade replicas of Space Invaders, PacMan, Asteroids, Xevious, X-Rally and a couple of others somewhere I think. They're on an Iomega Jaz disc which I can't fire up until I replace a SCSI card in a workstation I'm rebuilding this weekend. I'll see if it springs into life tomorrow









Best bet for arcade stuff is MAME32.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Stan said:


> Try this one Adrian, it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Thanks, 6078 points and just killed my mouse left button.







Good fun!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Here you go then







A bunch of zip files to download or Shockwave Flash games I've uploaded so you can play online. Biggest download is only 355KB. All games are freebies or demo/shareware versions.

Tested on fully patched Windows XP. Online games only tested in Internet Explorer and Deepnet Explorer.

ASTEROIDS

Play online - requires Shockwave Flash plugin.

ASTEROIDS

Microsoft's very good Asteroids demo.

DEMONSTAR

A great vertical-scrolling shooter. Not strictly vintage, but too good to pass up!

DRUAGA

Namco's perfect Druaga replica. Just like the original!

GALAGON

A Galaga type game.

GALAXI

A Galaxian type game.

GALAXIAN

Another Galaxian type game.

MAPPY

Namco's perfect Mappy replica. Just like the original!

NEW RALLY-X

Namco's perfect New Rally-X replica. Just like the original!

PACMAN

Play online - requires Shockwave Flash plugin

PACMAN

Microsoft's very good PacMan demo.

GRAVITY WELL

A Lunar Lander type game.

SPACE INVADERS

Play online - requires Shockwave Flash plugin.

SPACE INVADERS

A pretty good Space Invaders clone.

SPACE JUNKIE

An excellent variation on the Space Invaders Theme

XEVIOUS

Namco's perfect Xevious replica. Just like the original!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Can't start the Namco games.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

adrian said:


> Can't start the Namco games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very strange, they're just standalone executables (zipped up into a folder.) Should run on W95 or greater with DirectX 3 or higher. All dialogue boxes and menu items are Japanese so may not display properly but it shouldn't affect running the program. When launching the program you have to wait a few seconds for the graphics and ROM tests to be conducted before the start screen is displayed. This is what the original arcade game would have done when it was switched on for the first time. I imagine they've compiled the game from the original arcade ROM


----------

